# TRUETORCH TALL COOK BROS STYLE HANDLEBAR



## ozzie (Apr 7, 2022)

John Severin of Truetorch will be doing a run of his Cook Bros Replica cruiser bar (that he sells as the Long Horn) but it will be 2" taller at 11" and 3" wider at 35".

I have a cromoly Long Horn bar on my Fast Ripper and can attest to the quality. The chrome plated bars will be $220 and the raw bar $160.


The link below is for the standard height bar.

www.truetorch.com/product-page/jtt-long-horn-bars


You can contact John through his website.


----------

